# striper/hybrid question!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive got a pretty good spot were i can catch them pretty regular this time of year...but it seems i only catch them early in the morning! Like once the sun gets up good the bite stops! My question is were do these fish go during the day and how do you catch them! I always catch them on live shrimp under a cork early in the morning!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

That is the general rule. There is an early morning and late evening bite on stripers. I do catch them alot at night on live mullet.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

When you you catch them at night are you fishing around lights?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

No, I fish around known striper holes and fish baits up high and carolina rig on the bottom.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok cool! Ill have to try that! Thx!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

HEY!!!! Get off my spot Mr Specktacular!!!! Yer name ain't stripetackular!!! Hahaha...that spot let me down yesterday. We did find a WAD of specks just around the corner tho. One on every cast for a friggin hour and in 3' of water! I eventually got bored with them and moved on. It was the only spot we caught any fish all day...well I did catch one speck in the striper hole you mentioned.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

In my teens, I used to catch them under the lights at the blackwater I-10 bridge. It was like clockwork. Been a while since I tried that tho...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I caught 2 Saturday morning! Thsy were throwing finger mullet out the water! It was crazy


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well damn! I was sitting in a tree Saturday...twiddling my damn thumbs.


----------



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

*Striper/Hybrid*

Thanks much for the info fellas. we went to Escambia river yesterday. Launched under the 90 bridge. we caught 1 little red up that off chute river across from the power plant and caught 1 trout (not sure what kind) just south of the bridge as it was getting dark. Red on live shrimp, Carolina rigged in 22" of water and the trout on a 1/4oz white rooster tail. new to salt fishing so we are trying as much as we can....BOY do i miss regular lakes and rivers. ha ha. everything seems to be more expensive in the salt and less fish. i did OK on 2 trips on the Blackwater river/bay but had to give that one up. the amount of fish aint worth the crap it leaves on the boat. Nightmare scrubbin' that stuff off for an hour after every trip. I imagine it will just take time as always. we are used to fishing under the two big spill ways back home and catching all the hybrid/whites you can eat for a whole year....in a week (50 a day)! We always called whites, sandbass or sandies so no one here even knew what the heck i was askin'. anyhow..i appreciate any info i can get. Take care and God Bless.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Live mullet, night time is the right time.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

What about shinners? I know jims sells them but ive been having a hard time finding finger mullet since its been cooling off!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

spec-tacular! said:


> What about shinners? I know jims sells them but ive been having a hard time finding finger mullet since its been cooling off!


I caught a 15# last year freelininig a shiner. It will work


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Thx chaps!


----------

